# 2012 Drag Racing Expo Event May 18, 2012



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*We are looking for Sponsors, Vendors and Racers for this HUGE EVENT in NY.*
*
Our 2012 EV Drag Racing Expo Event will be filled will fun for all! Bring your family, we will have food and plenty to watch.* *
Electric Street Cars, Trucks, Motorcycles, Drag Cars, Dragsters Only! NO ICE Vehicles!

$500.00 Purse for the Fastest Electric Drag Car!
$500.00 Purse for the Fastest Electric Motorcycle!

*** EV Car Show * All Electric Vehicles Welcome*
** EV Drag Racing * All Electric Motorcycles Welcom**e*
** EV Vendor Tents * Junior Dragsters Welcome*
*
Enjoy the World Famous Lebanon Valley Dragway!*
*We have rented the track for the Day! Electric's Only!*

http://www.ecedra.com/2012evdragracingexpo.html 

News Travels Fast! So far we have three major players that confirmed their attendance.

The first is Jack Rickard and Brian Noto from EVTV, they will be bringing two cars to our event.
The Second is a very fast Electric Motorcycle, Jeff Disinger with his Predator bike!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

As I connect with sponsors it seems the purse funding will rise, I am shooting for a $5000.00 purse. I need more commitments form racers and vendors.


----------



## welder4u (Nov 30, 2010)

What are the chances of getting an event at Bristol Dragway (Thunder Valley) in Bristol TN.? It would be more centrally located on the East Coast and its an awesome drag-strip. http://www.bristoldragway.com/


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I wish there were more EV drag racing events in the midwest


----------



## welder4u (Nov 30, 2010)

rochesterricer said:


> I wish there were more EV drag racing events in the midwest


I can't believe I said Bristol...when the best drag-strip is Beech Bend Raceway In Bowling Green Kentucky! I'll give the link and y'all see what you think about it. I know this , they cater to the strange classes of drag racing. I think they would love to hold an all E.V. event. This track is definitely more central to the East Coast and the Midwest. You can bring the whole family, its got a park also, check it out. 
http://www.beechbend.com/


----------



## welder4u (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's a cool shot of the track. Man I love drag racing!

http://www.beechbend.com/Initial Images/BeechBendAerialView2000x1339.jpg


----------

